# Wing Chun. Chan Wah Shun branch.



## chun (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello 

Is anybody interested in Chan Wah Shun Wing Chun?
The only requirement is ability to speak Chinese as teacher doesn't speak English.
That's why I need a partner.


----------

